# Is this a pumilio?



## hypostatic

Found this on the net, identified as Strawberry Poison Dart Frog (Blue Jean). I'm no expert, but the blue jeans I've seen on the boards don't have this coloration. Also, it's eyes look weird? Anywho, check it out:


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Wow! that guy is rad.


----------



## VenomR00

Almost looks like it could potentially be a Rio Branco but I have never seen a two tone one.


----------



## vivlover10

The frog looks like it has two tone color eyes, which is strange for all darts.


----------



## Dendroguy

This looks like Andinobates, or something in that family. CERTAINLY NOT pumilio.

D


----------



## Dendroguy

vivlover10 said:


> The frog looks like it has two tone color eyes, which is strange for all darts.


No, all darts have a colored iris, most of them are brown, only when the flash is on can you see them.

D


----------



## sports_doc

Where is the link/pic from??

Old pic?

I have no idea...


----------



## frogparty

The super saturated color thanks to photoshop doesnt help


----------



## hypostatic

Dendroguy said:


> This looks like Andinobates, or something in that family. CERTAINLY NOT pumilio.
> 
> D


Yeah, I was thinking that it wasn't a pumilio. It's something about the eyes and the body shape. Like the pupils are too oval?

OH, sorry, here is the website I found the images on:
Strawberry Poison Dart Frog (Blue Jean) Distinct Markings | Costa Rica


----------



## pdfCrazy

Whatever species, it is beautiful. It is rather Rio branco-esque looking. But, theres just something "differnt" in the head shape that says it is NOT a Pumilio.


----------



## zBrinks

I have no idea what that is, but it sure looks happy (and pretty neat)!


----------



## hypostatic

I think that website said that they're in Limon? It's pretty close to Siquirres


----------



## Peter Keane

My guess would be a photoshopped cristobal. 
Peter Keane


----------



## Dendroguy

Alright, if Brian ID'd it we know its a Pum. Rather unusual markings.

D


----------



## Toxic

Wow.. that is one frog


----------



## thedude

Looks like a pumilio to me. An extremely interesting one at that.


----------



## 10degreesabove

We did have Brian Kubicki help us to identify this frog. Barry, the photographer, would like to point out that a combination of flash, contrast and proper exposure allow for the true colors in this image. It is not manipulated or overly-processed in any way. Living in this amazing tropical humid rain forest gives us access to this stunning creature and the overcast light that makes nice images.


----------



## hypostatic

So, here's a map for reference:









And pictures for comparison

Normal Siquirres pumilio?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/75990-o-pumilio-siquirres-costa-rica.html








(photo taken by stemcellular)

Limon pumilio


----------



## hypostatic

10degreesabove said:


> We did have Brian Kubicki help us to identify this frog. Barry, the photographer, would like to point out that a combination of flash, contrast and proper exposure allow for the true colors in this image. It is not manipulated or overly-processed in any way. Living in this amazing tropical humid rain forest gives us access to this stunning creature and the overcast light that makes nice images.


Have you found more frogs that look like this one?


----------



## frogparty

Something about its snout shape makes me think non pumilio, but thats just me obviously. If its been properly taxonomically ID'd then I'll accept it


The coloration is outstanding, for sure


----------



## Julio

frogparty said:


> Something about its snout shape makes me think non pumilio, but thats just me obviously. If its been properly taxonomically ID'd then I'll accept it
> 
> 
> The coloration is outstanding, for sure


same here, does not look like a typical pumilio up front, though the leg pattern are typical of the siquirres morph, might just be a freak colored pumilio out of a normal looking population


----------



## phender

It could be the angle of the pictures, but there looks to be too much nose in front of the eyes and the angle of the jaw doesn't look the same as in the pumilio.


----------



## 10degreesabove

hypostatic said:


> Have you found more frogs that look like this one?


We have seen frogs that have brown markings but never "covered" with brown like that one. We are always on the look out for its offspring. 

Our farm is located almost one half way in the middle of Siquirres and Limon central in a small town named San Miguel. Closer to Batan but on the South side of the main Highway on the map that was added.


----------



## BBoyette

Its photoshopped, 100% sure.


----------



## oddlot

How can you be 100% positive it's photoshopped if 10 degrees lives there and took the photo!?There are many frogs that still have not been discovered , just because it's unusual doesn't mean it's fake.I think it's awesome looking and hope it's legit.I can only imagine the first time an escudo was caught on film what people thought.It's such a cool frog that they may have been seen the same way by others too.


----------

